# bmx Anfänger



## Karl96 (5. Mai 2009)

Hey,
bin noch nie bmx gefahren, möchte jetzt aber mal anfangen!
Ich kenn mich so ziemlich garnicht damit aus.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht erzähln was man damit so alles schönes machen kann?

Karl


----------



## qam (5. Mai 2009)

Nun, mit einem BMX-Bike kann man einiges machen!
Erstmal kann man den Sport quasi in 3-4 Kategorien unterteilen:
1. Dirt
2. Street
3. Park (zählt man eigentlich auch zu Street)
4. Flatland

Dirt: Dirt ist eigentlich über aus Erde aufgeschüttete Rampen zu springen. Hier ein kleines Video: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UldAnqLiAKs"]YouTube - BMX Dirt Jumping - Red Bull Elevation 2008 - Full Highlight[/ame]

Street u. Park: Ist eben auf der Straße bzw. in der Stadt rumfahren oder auch in einem Park. Auch hierzu ein Video (ist allerdings eigentlich mehr Park): [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gyH0mJPqY8"]YouTube - BMX Street competition - Red Bull Down & Dirty[/ame] 

Flatland: Findet auch auf der Straße und nicht im Dreck statt. Ist aber eventuell etwas spezieller als Dirt und Street. Video: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2LTVhqHAdo"]YouTube - BMX Flatland Best rider?[/ame]


Dirt und Streetbikes sind im Prinzip von gleicher Art, Flatland-Bikes sehen dagegen etwas anders aus.
Natürlich hat jede Kategorie ihre eigenen Tricks, allerdings gibt es auch einige die es in anderen Kategorien ebenfalls gibt.
Wenn du dazu was wissen willst, solltest du vielleicht einfach mal googeln oder in youtube ein paar videos oder BMX How to's ankucken.
Hier ein paar Beispiele (hab mir die allerdings selber noch nicht angekuckt, weiß also nicht ob sie wirklich hilfreich sind, ich hoffs einfach mal  ):
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh4iKS5euUI&feature=channel"]YouTube - RIDEbmx - How-To - Basics of Dirt Jumping & Riding Trails[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM6TfYnIjxw&feature=channel"]YouTube - RIDEbmx - How-To - Basics of Flatland Riding[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAb4NZ7T3aY&feature=channel"]YouTube - RIDEbmx - How-To - Basics of Ramp Riding[/ame]
Das sind natürlich nicht alle Tricks, es gibt ne Menge mehr, einfach mal suchen!

Um Informationen über Anfänger-Bikes zu erhalten empfehlen sich folgende Links, einfach mal lesen und wenn fragen sind in den zweiten Thread reinposten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98758
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243105

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit schon mal ein Stück weiterhelfen (und an die anderen: korrigiert mich natürlich bitte, wenn ich etwas falsches gesagt habe),

mfg qam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karl96 (5. Mai 2009)

Hi,
In dem zweiten Link den D mir gegeben hast stand drauf das man sich
das Bike auch z.B. bei parano-garage.de kaufen kann!
Sollte man sich nich vorher mal aufs Rad draufsetzen und schaun wies ist?

Karl


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2009)

qam schrieb:


> 1. Dirt
> 2. Street
> 3. Park (zählt man eigentlich auch zu Street)
> 4. Flatland




5. Race gibt es auch noch


----------



## qam (5. Mai 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> 5. Race gibt es auch noch



Stimmt... das hab ich wohl vergessen.. 
Naja, da fährt man eben rennen, nix besonderes P
Edit: Hier auch ein Link zu Race: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcwROuOzru0&feature=related"]YouTube - BMX RACE World 2005[/ame]

@ Karl96: Ist natürlich schon praktisch und wenn du in deiner Stadt einen BMX-Laden hast kannste natürlich auch da dein Bike kaufen, hat aber nicht jeder, so wie ich z.B.
Allerdings kann man sich auch vorher schon ein bisschen über Rahmen-Geometrie erkundigen und sich dann.. naja... etwas "vorstellen" wie es sich anfühlen könnte... ist halt bisschen blöd, hab da auch demnächst ein Problem, weil ich mir einen Rahmen beschaffen möchte aber nicht so Recht weiß, ob das, was ich mir ausmale sich dann auch so gut anfühlt...
Zur Geometrie allerdings auch ein Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=299341
Der Große How To Thread!
Im 2. Post von RISE wird dir zur Geometrie einiges erklärt!

mfg qam


----------



## Trial_Dani (5. Mai 2009)

also ich sag etz erst mal danke an qam für die tollen videos.

hat ja auch zeit in anspruch genommen, das hier so reinzuschreiben alles!

(Karl?)

naja.....danke...verschafft mir nen coolen überlick


----------



## Karl96 (5. Mai 2009)

ich war gerade weg!
Danke qam, für die Antworten!
Sieht ja schonmal gut aus!


----------



## Karl96 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi!
Also die Kategorie Street gefällt mir schonml sehr gut!
Ich werd mir dann am Wochenende wahrscheinlich ein bmx kaufen!
Habt ihr dann noch i-welche Tipps was ich bei den bikes beachten sollte?
besonders wenn ich so in richtung street gehen möchte?

Karl


----------



## lennarth (6. Mai 2009)

wtp,stolen,felt sind marken die du dir vornehmen solltest
300 euro aufwärts
und stichwörter wie 3pc kurbel,cromorahmen und ein gewicht jenseits der 13kg wären mal gut.
www.parano-garage.de
da gibts auch ne komplettbikes-seite.


----------



## Karl96 (6. Mai 2009)

okay, ich versuch drauf zu achten


----------



## Karl96 (6. Mai 2009)

Hab mich grad m aufn paar seiten umgesehn,
das gibt es ein das heißt KHE Dirreck AM für 250euro
meint ihr das für einen Einsteiger in Ordnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (6. Mai 2009)

nein.khe beginnt beim barbados AM


----------



## Karl96 (9. Mai 2009)

hallo,
hab mir gestern mein bmx gekauft, ein Felt ethic, das neue modell!


----------



## XenoX (9. Mai 2009)

Man kann sich scheinbar hier fusselig reden!
In letzter zeit wird jedesmal gefragt, und dann doch irgendwas gekauft!
Warum fragt ihr? Wenn ihr doch macht was ihr wollt!


----------



## qam (9. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehs auch nicht... wenn man die beiden Threads liest, weiß man doch auf was man achten sollte...
Ich glaube manchen Leuten ist der Sport einfach nicht so viel Wert wie eben anderen und sie haben Angst, dass es ihnen keinen Spaß macht und sie dann ein teures Rad gekauft haben das nur rumsteht... Ich stelle mal die wilde und haltlose Theorie auf, dass Leute die nicht bereit sind ein Ticken mehr Geld in ein Rad zu investieren auch eventuell den Sport schnell satt haben weil ihnen vllt der Lernfortschritt zu langsam geht und so ihr denken von einem billigeren Rad auch noch bestätigt wird. Heutzutage muss ja alles billig sein und schnell gehen. Nur eine Theorie, die sich auf keinerlei Beweise und Belege stützt und auch niemanden angreifen soll.


----------



## RISE (9. Mai 2009)

Dann weiß ich ja, dass zukünftig alle Threads dieser Art schließen kann und wirklich nur noch auf den angepinnten Thread zu verweisen ist. 

Du hast aber recht mit dem billig und schnell: BMX, Essen, Sex,...


----------



## qam (9. Mai 2009)

^^ Vielleicht sollte man bei den angepinnten Threads nochmal irgendwie im oberen Bereich nochmal dick und fett hinzufügen, dass es sich lohnt mehr Geld zu investieren. Aber so das man es garnicht übersehen kann!

Ich finde auch gerade, dass man nicht alles einfach so direkt kann ist ein Reiz... Wäre doch sonst langweilig... und wenn man dann mal einen Trick beherrscht kann man sagen man hat dafür lange geübt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karl96 (9. Mai 2009)

Mir wurde hier gesagt das unter anderem eins Felt gut wär, und es bei 300 euro los geht!
Meins ist von Felt und hat 330 euro gekostet?
Was is da jetz eon Problem dran?


----------



## lennarth (9. Mai 2009)

es ist sicher nicht das schlechteste.aber felt ist da so ne sache und ich hatte in erinnerung,dass es fürs gleiche geld besseres gab.und nicht 36t kettenblätter und zwei bremsen..


----------



## qam (9. Mai 2009)

Tja, aber wenn du die anderen beiden Threads gelesen hättest, wüsstest du worauf du achten solltest, hast du offensichtlich aber nicht so wirklich gemacht...


----------



## RISE (9. Mai 2009)

Karl96 schrieb:


> Mir wurde hier gesagt das unter anderem eins Felt gut wär, und es bei 300 euro los geht!
> Meins ist von Felt und hat 330 euro gekostet?
> Was is da jetz eon Problem dran?



Da ist generell gar kein Problem dran. Aber warum fragt man dann im Forum nach, wenn man hinterher doch nur auf einen Verkäufer hört? Für 330 wirds für den Anfang sicher reichen, aber ich bin mir so gut wie sicher, dass man für jedes Felt Produkt ein mindestens gleichwertiges Teil zum gleichen Preis bekommt. 
Aber wenns dir taugt ist es doch ok.


----------



## qam (9. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wer es mal gesagt hatte (warst du es vielleicht RISE?) aber ich denke an der Aussage "wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal" ist durch bzw. eher mit Sicherheit ne Menge dran.


----------



## RISE (9. Mai 2009)

Das kann gut sein. 
Wo hast du es denn gekauft? Wenn es ein Onlineshop war, ist die Aussage durchaus vertretbar, weil die ihr Handwerk verstehen und den Leuten nicht _irgendwas_ andrehen wollen. 
Im Fahrradladen um die Ecke hÃ¶rt man im VerkaufsgesprÃ¤ch leider viel zu hÃ¤ufig nur LobgesÃ¤nge auf RÃ¤der (ob BMX oder andere RÃ¤der ist jetzt mal zweitrangig) von denen die VerkÃ¤ufer selbst keine Ahnung haben. Und Gerade bei speziellen RÃ¤dern finde ich es auch wichtig, dass der VerkÃ¤ufer mindestens Knowhow hat oder noch besser den Sport selber ausÃ¼bt. 
Beispiel: Ein Freund wollte mal ein "ordentliches" MTB. Ihm wurde fÃ¼r 600DM ein Giant empfohlen, das er auch genommen hat. Der VerkÃ¤ufer hat es in hohen TÃ¶nen gelobt. Zwei Wochen spÃ¤ter gab es Probleme mit der Schaltung und beim Anruf im Laden meinte der gleiche VerkÃ¤ufer, dass es sich um ein Rad handelt, dessen Ausstattung eben nicht hochwertig ist. 
Wenn da BMX RÃ¤der ab 300â¬ im Laden stehen, wird dort gesagt, dass die gut sind. Und zwar egal ob da nun n Felt, KHE, Eastern etc. steht. NatÃ¼rlich geht es ab 300â¬ los. HÃ¤tten sie welche fÃ¼r 150â¬ da, wÃ¤r das der perfekte Einstiegspreis. HeiÃt also: 80% der HÃ¤ndler sind nur drauf aus die RÃ¤der zu verkaufen, ohne aber irgendwie Ahnung davon zu haben. Die BMX und Dirtbikes in diesen LÃ¤den sind dann eher so die ErgÃ¤nzung zum klassischen Omaradprogramm. 

EinigermaÃen gute Shops kann man auch daran erkennen, dass dort andere BMXer hingehen oder das der Laden mit mind. einem GroÃhÃ¤ndler einen Deal hat und viele Teile besorgen kann.


----------



## Karl96 (10. Mai 2009)

Also, ich bin schon auf soeinem von meinem Kumpel gefahrn und auch vorgestern und gestern sehr lange auf meinem neuen, und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Der Händler fährt auch selber BMX und hat mir gesagt, das es für mich sicherlich erstmal ne zeit reichen wird!

Karl


----------



## Hertener (10. Mai 2009)

> ...das es für mich sicherlich erstmal ne zeit reichen wird!


Das kann man wohl so stehen lassen.
Hat der Rahmen eigentlich noch immer dieses konifizierte Oberrohr?


----------



## Animalbmx98 (4. Juni 2009)

naja ich mein fürn anfänger reicht das Felt Ethic doch !


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Juni 2009)

Wenns hier schon nen Anfängerthread gibt:
Ich überlege ernsthaft mir auch ein einfaches BMX zuzulegen, besonders das ich nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr ein Jahr ins Ausland gehen werde (arabischer Raum) und einerseits nicht aufs Bike verzichten möchte, aber auch nicht das teure DH-Bike mit den vielen empfindlichen Teilen mitnehmen will.
Ich würde mich wahrscheinlich für ein Dirt/Street BMX mit einem eher langen Rahmen und ohne Pegs entscheiden. Meine Frage ist jetzt ob man mit einem solchen Dirtbmx auch mal ein Rennen fahren kann? Ich kenne mich da überhauptnicht aus, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das ganze recht nervös wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (8. Juni 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich kenne mich da überhauptnicht aus, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das ganze recht nervös wird.



Ich kenne mich damit zwar auch nicht aus, nehme aber mal an, dass ein gewichtiger Unterschied in den unterschiedlichen gefahrenen Übersetzungen besteht. Also bräuchte man da entweder einen Kompromiss, der einem für alles was man mit dem Rad machen möchte etwas taugt oder aber irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, halbwegs bequem je nach Einsatzzweck die Übersetzung zu ändern.


----------



## Proksch (10. Juni 2009)

hey, also ich hab mir das jetzt alles durchgelesen... ich will nämlich bmx beginnen fahre schon eine zeit skatboard und mein freund hat auch ein dirt... also ich hab mir gedacht das ich das ich das BMX "KHE Cosmic" kaufe... es wiegt 13 kg und kostet 267... und ich wollte noch nachfragen ob ich auf irgend was aufpassen muss bei der größe des BMXs, weil ich will nicht eines kaufen das zu klein is oda so...
*
*


----------



## qam (10. Juni 2009)

13 kg sind denke ich mal schon ziemlich schwer und ich weiß nicht ob der Rahmen und die Gabel CrMo sind. Das sollten sie jedenfalls sein.


----------



## Maniac2k9 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich hab vor ca. nem Jahr mitm BMX angefangen.
Hab mir nen Addict von Wethepeople geholt,und muss sagen bin supi zufrieden damit. Der Preis war bei 480 Euro. Bissi Teuer aber habs nicht bereut.

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## minO_p. (12. Juni 2009)

Hey,
ich wollt schon seit langem mit bmx fahren anfangen und hab mich jetzt endlich entschlossen selbst auch eins zu kaufen.
  ich habe jedoch hab ich noch ein paar fragen.
also ich hab mir ein paar bikes im internet angeschaut und bin auf das felt mystic gestoßen, welches mir recht gut gefällt. nur gibts da ein problem den auf den beiden seiten auf denen ich es gesehen hab stehn verschiedene angaben.
die erste seite:
http://www.toma-versand.com/products...X-Fahrrad.html
die andere:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10350
in anderen foren hab ich bis jetzt voll oft gelesen das felt angeblich nur schlechte bikes hat...stimmt das? 		




http://www.bmx-forum.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=2553390


----------



## man1x (12. Juni 2009)

Maniac2k9 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor ca. nem Jahr mitm BMX angefangen.
> Hab mir nen Addict von Wethepeople geholt,und muss sagen bin supi zufrieden damit. Der Preis war bei 480 Euro. Bissi Teuer aber habs nicht bereut.
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]



nehm dir einfach das zu herzen!
und vergess möglichst schnell das felt.


----------



## Hertener (13. Juni 2009)

> ...stimmt das?


Gut oder schlecht - das ist doch alles relativ.
Die Frage ist doch, wie tief man in die Tasche greifen möchte und was man dafür bekommt.
Und wer am falschen Ende spart, zahlt schließlich drauf. Und das felt auf.


----------



## holmar (13. Juni 2009)

den kannte ich noch garnicht


----------



## heup (13. Juni 2009)

ich kannste auch nur ''haste kein geld , kauf dir ein felt''


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckys93 (14. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute!
Ich hätte mal ne Frage. Ich möchte mir bald ein BMX kaufen und weiß noch nicht welches.Ich habe oben gelesen,dass zwei Bremsen nicht gut sind. Wieso nicht?
Ich möchte mir ein BMX kaufen was so in Richtung Street und Dirt geht.
Ich habe mir auch schon eins herraus gesucht. Das Wethepeople Addict 2009. Was meint ihr dazu?

lg luckys 93


----------



## Hertener (14. Juni 2009)

Wo wird das mit den Bremsen behauptet? Thread und Post-Nummer (steht oben rechts am Beitrag) dazu rausrücken!

WTP Addict geht klar.


----------



## luckys93 (14. Juni 2009)

Ne mit den bremsen ist schon gut 
Also kann man mit dem Addict auch 3 Meter Sprunge machen?
Oder kannst du mir auch noch ein richtig gutes bike nennen?
Ne Bremse kann man doch nachrüsten oder?

lg luckys 93


----------



## qam (14. Juni 2009)

Eine Bremse sollte dran sein und ne Vorderrad-Bremse ist meist überflüssig, ich denke beim Dirten sowieso.


----------



## luckys93 (14. Juni 2009)

jo stimmt^^ aber man könnte jederzeit eine nachrüsten!?
könntest du mir auch noch eins empfehlen welches halt auch für so Sprünge auf der Straße perfekt ist?
Also eins womit ich sowohl auf der Straße als auch im Dirtbereich fahren kann.

lg luckys 93


----------



## Hertener (14. Juni 2009)

> Also kann man mit dem Addict auch 3 Meter Sprunge machen?


Klar, das Rad kann das. Und Du?



> Oder kannst du mir auch noch ein richtig gutes bike nennen?


Meins?



> Ne Bremse kann man doch nachrüsten oder?


Es gibt sogar jemanden, der 'nen Motor nachgerüstet hat! sic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (14. Juni 2009)

Du kannst mit dem Ding bedenkenlos Dirt fahren... Ich weiß es zwar nicht aber es ist so.


----------



## luckys93 (14. Juni 2009)

Na ich denke mal wenn du mir deins nennst komme ich so bei 1000â¬ raus oder?^^
Ja also sagen wir so. Ich suche ein Bike,das zuverlÃ¤ssig auf der StraÃe ist(mit dem man normal rumfahren kann) und das gleichzeitig ein richtiges "Springbike" ist.^^
Und das alles noch im Wert von 300-500 â¬.
Ich hoffe das klappt^^

lg luckys93


----------



## lennarth (14. Juni 2009)

nimmste dat addict oder irgendeins in der preisklasse von verde.


----------



## Hertener (14. Juni 2009)

Mhm, mal überlegen....


...wie wäre es mit dem WTP Addict?  

*EDIT:*
Zu langsam   die flotte Biene war schneller.


----------



## luckys93 (14. Juni 2009)

Genau wie wars mit dem Addict?!^^
Ich suche eig. eines mit dem ich mal richtig geil rumkrusen kann und wenn ich bock hab halt dann mal wieder richtig dirt fahren kann^^
könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch eines nennen (außer dem addict^^)?
wie findet ihr das KHE Dafunction?

lg luckys 93


----------



## qam (14. Juni 2009)

Alter, das Addict ist wunderbar.


----------



## luckys93 (14. Juni 2009)

Jo dann muss ich wohl ein bisschen mehr Geld ausgeben^^ 
Naja wie war das noch wer am Anfang spart kauft zweimal^^


----------



## Hertener (15. Juni 2009)

> Ich suche eig. eines mit dem ich mal richtig geil rumkrusen kann...


Ja, das wird nicht leicht. Da stoßen die Kompletträder an ihre Grenzen... ^^


----------



## luckys93 (15. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr eig. auch kompletträder?
Ich würde mir aber das Addict in grau holen^^

lg


----------



## luckys93 (15. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr eig. auch Kompletträder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeron (15. Juni 2009)

ich hab auch ein addict. man rüstet halt nach ner zeit immer bisschen was auf und irgnedwann ist nichts mehr vom kompletrad übrig. man kann aber auch mit dem komplettrad fahren ohne es aufzurüsten.


----------



## luckys93 (15. Juni 2009)

Hi! Jetzt schmeiß ich noch ein Bike in die Runde^^
Wie findet ihr das UNIVEGA RAM BX KING 2009 oder das FELT MANIC 2009?


----------



## bikeron (15. Juni 2009)

kauf einfach das addict. das ist das beste was du so bekommst. univega ist ne mtb firma und verkauft bmx mit den standarts von vor 3 jahren.


----------



## luckys93 (15. Juni 2009)

jo das addict is schon geil!


----------



## luckys93 (15. Juni 2009)

Ey heute hab ich  es aber echt ich schriebe ausversehen immer sachen zweimal
Also werde mich wahrscheinlich zwischen dem Felt Manic und dem Wethepeople Addict
entscheiden.Wenn ich errlich bin gefällt mir die Farbe bei dem Addict nit so jut:/
Und das Manic hat sogar(was ich besser finde) eine Vorderbremse.


----------



## man1x (15. Juni 2009)

also wenn du dein neues bmx nach der farbe aussuchst hast du irgendwie schon verloren...
das addict ist schließlich technisch einwandfrei
wenn du son hass auf die farbe hast kannst du dir auch einfach ne dose lack besorgen...

vorderradbremse dürfte beim addict nachrüstbar sein (war bei meinem von 06? so)
ich glaub aber kaum das du sie brauchst, außer du stehst auf oldschool vorderradbremsen tricks. sonst brauch man sie nicht wirklich
und stoppies sind uncool


----------



## luckys93 (15. Juni 2009)

^^ ne und was mach ich dann ohne bremse,wenn ich irgentwo auf der straße rumfahren will?
Hab noch ne frage.kann man eig bei den bikes dann auch den lenker unendlich drehen?
is ja beio manchen.


----------



## man1x (15. Juni 2009)

du könntest die hinteradbremse benutzen...
beim felt kannst du dank dem ROTOR so oft drehen wie du lustig bist.
Was ein Rotor ist dürfte in der einsteiger PFLICHTlektüre stehen, wenn du glück hast auch bei wikipedia.
Beim Addict geht das ungefähr 2 mal, so lang du keine triplewhips machst ist das auch vollkommen in ordnung.


----------



## heup (15. Juni 2009)

luckys93 schrieb:


> Ey heute hab ich  es aber echt ich schriebe ausversehen immer sachen zweimal



dann benutz wenigstens den Ändern Button rechts unten neben deiner alten nachricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckys93 (15. Juni 2009)

Was stellt ihr eig. so mit euren bikes an?


----------



## lennarth (15. Juni 2009)

wat willst du denn jetz?
kauf dir das addict und spar dir das viele gerede.das felt ist kot


----------



## luckys93 (15. Juni 2009)

ok noch eine ****ing frage. kann man mit dem addict auch 3 meter sprünge machen?


----------



## Hertener (15. Juni 2009)

plonk


----------



## luckys93 (15. Juni 2009)

bist du dumm oder was?


----------



## qam (15. Juni 2009)

doppel plonk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeron (15. Juni 2009)

@ lucky:  wie alt bist du wenn man mal fragen darf???


----------



## heup (15. Juni 2009)

der hat die frage jetzt schon 3 mal gefragt 

trippel plonk


----------



## luckys93 (15. Juni 2009)

was habt ihr alle für ein problem?


----------



## luckys93 (16. Juni 2009)

sorry hab vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben
soll nicht wieder vorkommen^^
heup nur mal so als kleine Nebensache^^
Hab die Frage nur 2 mal gestellt


----------



## luckys93 (17. Juni 2009)

hab mir jetzt das addict gekauft
das bike ist einfach der HAMMER^^
geht schon ab!!!


----------



## qam (17. Juni 2009)

Du bist der König im double-posten und der ungeschlagene Meister im Triple-Post. Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## man1x (17. Juni 2009)

das hättest du jetzt echt einfacher haben können...


----------

